# recommend me a steam cleaner?



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

hearing good things about steam cleaning and want to improve my interior results

can someone recommend me a mid-range steam cleaner... something that can cope with regular use and that will last a while pls

is the silverline any good from elite? or is there a nilfisk that someone would recommend?

open to suggestions... 

Guy


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Been looking at steam cleaners myself, although I've never used 1 yet.

I'm stuck between the silverline and this 1 from screwfix

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/products.jsp?id=64640&ts=09376

The screwfix 1 has a larger tank so means longer use between fill ups.

Other than that though, I'm stumped!

Ryan


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~149392~Vax+Compact+Steam+Cleaner

Mine should arrive anytime now today, great price and looks like a very nice bit of kit especially at that price.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody got any experience with a Polti Vaporetto Silver?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Karcher 1020.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Have been using a vax home pro which has been very good at each task I have given it so far :thumb:
Available in most store for £100


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got a polti vaporetto 2400 on its way


----------

